# Possible new owner - Help plz!!



## Jetpilot2112 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey folks - 

main questions: 
*What should I be looking for on a '99 Altima? What are the idiosyncracies and problem areas I should zero in on?*

I may be in the market for a '99 Altima. I test drove one today; 90k miles beige/beige and it was perfect except for two little shopping cart rashes and a little slop in the 5-spd shifter. Other than that, I thought it was great and that it drove quite nicely. Does $4500 sound like a good deal? No ABS, but it had a cd player. The car is freakin immaculate.

Tomorrow I'm going to test drive another '99 5-spd that has 61k miles. That one is at a dealer and they are asking about $6000. 

What do you guys think? From what I've read in the forums so far, they sound like great, reliable cars. I'm 6'2", and I fit in the car well. I think the visibility is good and I thought the placement of the shifter and pedals was a bit nicer than I expected. I can even heel-toe in it. :thumbup: 

Anyway...what do you guys/gals think? I guess I'm looking for a little guidance.  

Thanks!!


----------

